# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > خبر: فیلم آموزش جاوا توسط پرفسور مهران سهامی

## manvaputra

سلام دوستان این جا می تونید لینک 28 درس جاوا توسط پرفسور مهران سهامی در دانشگاه استنفورد رو ببینید:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...A56BC7F4A1F852

----------


## manvaputra

نمی دونم دوستان موفق می شن از youtube ببینن یا خیر در غیر این صورت بگید تا یه آپلود کنم.

----------


## handinux

سلام .اگر یک جا آپلود کنید که بشه دانلود کرد ممنون می شم.در ضمن در مورد پروفسور سهامی و سوابق ایشون توضیح بدید.با تشکر

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان اگه با رپید شیر و یا مگا اپلود مشکلی ندارید بگید اونجا بزارم اگر هم مشکلی هست یه هاست وطنی معرقی کنید چون خودم نمی دونم غیر این دو جا کجا خوبه.

----------


## manvaputra

بیوگرافی:

http://robotics.stanford.edu/~sahami/bio.html

----------


## handinux

اگر امکان دارد روی persiangig بگذارید که قابلیت resume را پشتیبانی کند.

----------


## manvaputra

چطور میشه تو این پرشین گیگ عضو شد؟ دعوت نامه می خواد اگه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ermia2008

> چطور میشه تو این پرشین گیگ عضو شد؟ دعوت نامه می خواد اگه؟؟؟؟؟؟



سلام دوست عزیز.
بله پرشین گیگ دعوت نامه میخواد.
آدرس ایمیلتون رو برام بفرستید تا براتون دعوت نامه بفرستم.

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز ایمیل من هست:
manvaputra@yahoo.com
در ضمن دوستانی که تجربه دارن پیشهاد بدن حدا اکثر فایلی که برای دانلود راحته چقدره که من فایلها رو بر همون مبنا اسپلیت کنم چون من اینجا مشکل سرعت ندارم بذای همین به این موضوع هم بر نخوردم تا بحال برای همین پرسیدم 
ممنون

----------


## handinux

حداکثر حجم  هر فایل برای آپلود روی persiangig 10 مگابایت است . به 10 مگابایت اسپلایت کنید.مرسی

----------


## Asad.Safari

دوستان خدمت شما عرض کنم که این ویدئوی شماره 28 واسه کسایی که نمی توند حجم زیاد دانلود کنند ,  ارزش نداره که دانلود بکنند .  زمان این ویدئو 41 دقیقه است . 

این ویدئو چیز خاصی نداره و اونطوری که معلومه ,  یک مسابقه برنامه نویسی گرافیکی با جاوا بوده و تو این ویدئو برنده ها رو آقای سهامی صداشون میکنه و به هر کدومشون یک بسته آب نبات میده و برنامه شون رو به بقیه نشون میده ...

البته بقیه ویدئو ها خوب به نظر میرسند ,  مثلا تو شماره 19 در مورد Interface ها بحث کرده است .

موفق باشید

----------


## soltanalidj

سلام.
اگر می تونی فیلمارو بذار تو 4shared.com که 5گیگ هم فضا میده.
دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## manvaputra

> گر می تونی فیلمارو بذار تو 4shared.com که 5گیگ هم فضا میده.


سلام دوست عزیز من محدودیت فضا ندارم مشکل سر حجم دانلود که حداکثر هر فایل چقدر باشه خوبه؟

----------


## darya_xp

سلام
پس چی شد بالاخره کجا Upload کردید دوست من؟

----------


## manvaputra

> پس چی شد بالاخره کجا Upload کردید دوست من؟


سلام من دیدم کسی از دوستان چیزی نگفت کفتم حتما همون youtube کار همه رو را انداخته!

----------


## mahdi68

youtube  فیلتر شده لطفا یه جای دیگه آپلود کنین

----------


## java_nith

از طریقه هم iTunes می‌شه دید و هم می‌شه Download کرد
من خودم کردم
درس‌های دیگه هم داره
از این لینک استفاده کنید

http://itunes.stanford.edu/

----------


## GeniusNapster

لطفا فيلمها را در سايت www.4shared.com  آپلود فرماييد چون اين سايت از ايران به راحتي در دسترس بوده و سرعت دانلود قابل قبولي در اختيار كاربران ايراني مي گزارد.
متشكرم

----------


## morteza120

با سلام
موفق نشديم زحمت آپلودش رو بكشيد
ممنون ميشم.

----------


## mahmodifard

سلام دوستان عزیز 
از اینجا هم می تونید کل کلاسهای دانشگاهای آمریکا (در هر رشته ای) رو دانلود کنید !!!. 
http://academicearth.org/

----------


## lidaline

اگه لطف کنید تو یه جایی برای دانلودآپلود کنید ایرانیهای دربند فیلتر رو مدیون خودتون کردید.حتما این کار رو بکنید خواهشا لطفا  :خجالت:

----------


## lidaline

براتون متن 5 تا از سخنرانیهای دکتر سهامی رو پیدا کردم فیلمهاشو کاری نتونستم بکنم ولی اینها در کل خط به خط چیزهایی هست که سر کلاس گفتن اگه انگلیسیتون خوب نیست خوبه که همین هارو بخونید .چون آقای سهامی انقدر تند حرف میزنن که برای ما سخته.
اگه استقبال کنید بقیه رو هم آپلود میکنم.5 تا فایل pdf رو تو همین فایل زیپ میتونید از رپید شیر دانلود کنید.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/377322100/Sahami_1-5_lecture_pdf.zip.html
```

]

----------


## غزل نجم الدین

سلام ببخشید من نمیتونم فیلم آموزشی  جاوا را دانلود کنم ممکن است راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## amirjalili

ببینید من این فیلم رو تهیه کردم. حدودا 4-5 گیگ هستش. از سایت yout..be هم نمیتونید دانلود کنید چون بستنش. چون سرعت اینترنت بالا هم نداریم نمیشه به راحتی آپلودش کرد.
من مجبور شدم تو اینترنت بگردم. یه جایی میفروخت. 4 هزار تومان دادم و خریدم و واسم هم زودی پست کرد. ازش راضی هستم. کامل و بی عیبه. 
من نمیخوام جایی یا کسی رو تبلیغ کنم . واسه اینکه کار دوستان راه بیفته لینک سایتش رو میدم.
--------------
موفق باشید.

----------


## amirjalili

البته من به هیچ عنوان تبلیغ نکردم. بلکه خواستم به دوستان کمک کنم.
به هر حال تشکر

----------


## root88

> براتون متن 5 تا از سخنرانیهای دکتر سهامی رو پیدا کردم فیلمهاشو کاری نتونستم بکنم ولی اینها در کل خط به خط چیزهایی هست که سر کلاس گفتن اگه انگلیسیتون خوب نیست خوبه که همین هارو بخونید .چون آقای سهامی انقدر تند حرف میزنن که برای ما سخته.
> اگه استقبال کنید بقیه رو هم آپلود میکنم.5 تا فایل pdf رو تو همین فایل زیپ میتونید از رپید شیر دانلود کنید.


متاسفانه لینکی که دادی ارور میده
دوست عزیز شما لطف کن متن کلاسا رو بذار 
 ممنون میشم!

----------


## lidaline

> متاسفانه لینکی که دادی ارور میده
> دوست عزیز شما لطف کن متن کلاسا رو بذار 
> ممنون میشم!


 از اینکه اطلاع داید ممنون.
یکبار دیگه آپلود کردم الان امتحان کردم ارور نمیداد اگه باز مشکلی پیش اومد یه جای دیگه آپلود میکنم.بقیه ی جلسه هارو هم انشالا بعد از فصل امتحان همینجا میذارم.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/399616958/sahami_1_5pdf.zip.html
```

----------


## ShimaSh

> از اینکه اطلاع داید ممنون.
> یکبار دیگه آپلود کردم الان امتحان کردم ارور نمیداد اگه باز مشکلی پیش اومد یه جای دیگه آپلود میکنم.بقیه ی جلسه هارو هم انشالا بعد از فصل امتحان همینجا میذارم.
> 
> 
> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/399616958/sahami_1_5pdf.zip.html
> ```


 
سلام

دوباره ارور میده. هر دو لینک ارور داشت

----------


## hirsoft

جسارت من رو بپذیرید میخوام یه راهنمایی کنم برادرانه و دوستانه
دوستان عزیز اینقدر آماده خور نباشید. 10 انگشت دارید. روی این کیبورد تایپ کنید. کتابخونه کنگره که نیست! گوگله!!! میلیونم ثانیه جواب میده.
بنده حقیر هم گشتم. اینم لینکش تو سایت دانشگاه استنفورد. البته لینک فیلم ها تورنت شده. که درمورد تورنت هم یه سرچ کنین توی نت بدونین چطور استفاده میشه. به دردتون میخوره. اگه کامپیوتر میخونی یا کار میکنی و ندونی تورنت چیه! راحت در لپ تابو ببند و برو دست خدا یا اینکه یادش بگیر. خیلی کارسازه والله به قرآن با ای نوناشون :)
http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseIn...a-866adcae1111

----------

